

Nails Never Fails (Lenny Dyktra is a Massively Successful Entrepeneur) - llimllib
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/03/24/080324fa_fact_mcgrath/?currentPage=all

======
jraines
Wow - he comes off as a jerk, but this venture will probably net him another
couple Gulfstreams

------
TrevorJ
Interesting. Not sure I want to get his particular outlook on life though when
I get older.

------
zach
I knew there was a magazine for wives of sports players, but it didn't occur
to me that there wasn't one for the players themselves.

<http://www.prosportswives.com/>

------
Glimjaur
Thanks alot for the ?currentPage=all.

